# c2d E4400 + GA-945GZM-S2 Overclocked



## AmpleNM (Jan 12, 2012)

*2.66 GHz*
*i.imgur.com/gzx1A.png


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ nice OC and I think you have reached your mobos max limit - the temps are good for a stock cooler and if possible try lowering the cpu vcore as the temps will increase at summer season but minimum possible vcore will keep it cool 

why the gpu temp is so high - is it a fan less model or it has a fan and what cabinet you are using ?

Have you tsted the OC using cpu stress test tools like OCCT, Lynx etc.


----------



## AmpleNM (Jan 13, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ nice OC and I think you have reached your mobos max limit - the temps are good for a stock cooler and if possible try lowering the cpu vcore as the temps will increase at summer season but minimum possible vcore will keep it cool
> 
> why the gpu temp is so high - is it a fan less model or it has a fan and what cabinet you are using ?
> 
> Have you tsted the OC using cpu stress test tools like OCCT, Lynx etc.


Prime95...will try lowering the vcore..
GPU is WITHOUT FAN


----------

